# Trumpet Snails



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

Does anyone keep Malayan Trumpet Snails in their cichlid tanks? I'm still in search of a Mastacembelus Plagiostomus, and thought adding some sifters and cleaners wouldn't hurt prior to adding the eel. Also, I know they reproduce like crazy, but how many should be introduced initially for a 90 gallon tank? All the Aquabid advertisements are selling like 50-100 snails at a time, and that just sounds like a lot. Just checking to see if anyone advises against it. Thoughts?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

we have a member here ; mpfsr ; PM him about getting some mts....
check this guy out for the mastecembelus....
www.LittleAfricaAquatics.com


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thank you very much, Loha. That website is definitely going in my favorites. I'm probably going to have to order some of those Eretmodus Cyanstictus really soon. Those are some of my favorite fish and I've been having trouble locating those as well. This is perfect.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I would only keep them with africans if they were meant to be food. They are hardy snails. I have a bunch in my imbellis tank.


----------

